# What's Your Spiritual Number?



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 11, 2009)

What's Your Spiritual Number?

A fun quiz.



> *Your Spiritual Number is Seven*
> 
> You bring knowledge and wisdom into people's lives.
> You are an expert in many fields, and you give excellent advice.
> ...


----------



## Banned (Feb 11, 2009)

*Your Spiritual Number is Two *

You bring kindness and harmony into other people's lives.
Whenever a situation or idea seems extreme, you try to lend some balance.

Right now, your life is about benefiting from choices you've made in your past.
You have done your best to be a good person, and it is starting to pay off.

You are an idealist with interesting ideas. You can't help but see all of the beauty in the world.
But you are also aware of the world and its limitations. You have realistic expectations.


----------



## Halo (Feb 11, 2009)

*Your Spiritual Number is Eight* 

You bring inspiration and success into people's lives.
You understand how the world works, and you have a knack for money.

Right now, your life is all about goals and progress.
This is nothing new though - you're always moving forward.

You have a lot of perspective in life. You are able to remove your emotions and see the big picture.
You usually bet right in life. You have are intuitive and win often.


----------



## Lana (Feb 11, 2009)

Your Spiritual Number is Seven

You bring knowledge and wisdom into people's lives.
You are an expert in many fields, and you give excellent advice.

Right now, your life is about perfecting your skill set.
You are almost a virtuoso at the thing you love best. With some practice, you'll get there.

You are highly intelligent and intellectual. You have profound analytical skills.
But you also have the soul of an artist. You long to create.


----------



## ladylore (Feb 11, 2009)

Your Spiritual Number is Four  
You bring stability and order into people's lives.
You are a devoted friend, and you are able to help other get out of extremely chaotic situations.

Right now, your life is about making difficult choices and complicated decisions.  You find yourself at a crossroads, and you can't stall any longer.

While you may be going through a confusing time, you are confident that you will do the right thing. You have the courage to do what's best, even when it's hard.


----------



## white page (Feb 11, 2009)

Your Spiritual Number is Eight
You bring inspiration and success into people's lives.
You understand how the world works, and you have a knack for money.

Right now, your life is all about goals and progress.
This is nothing new though - you're always moving forward.

You have a lot of perspective in life. You are able to remove your emotions and see the big picture.
You usually bet right in life. You have are intuitive and win often.


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 11, 2009)

Number 5:


> You bring adventure and change to people's lives.
> You are willing to challenge your friends and push them to grow.
> 
> Right now, your life is about figuring out where to direct your energy.
> ...


----------



## NicNak (Feb 12, 2009)

> Your Spiritual Number is Eight
> 
> You bring inspiration and success into people's lives.
> You understand how the world works, and you have a knack for money.
> ...



I think only part that is right is first part.  "You bring inspriration...."


----------



## HBas (Feb 12, 2009)

What's Your Spiritual Number?
Your Spiritual Number is Eight  

You bring inspiration and success into people's lives.
You understand how the world works, and you have a knack for money.

Right now, your life is all about goals and progress.
This is nothing new though - you're always moving forward.

You have a lot of perspective in life. You are able to remove your emotions and see the big picture.
You usually bet right in life. You have are intuitive and win often.


----------



## amastie (Feb 12, 2009)

Your Spiritual Number is Three 

You bring creativity and meaning to people's lives.
You can help someone see a whole new world and possibilities that they never imagined.

Right now, your life is about compromise and union.
A close friendship, partnership, or romantic relationship is very important to you right now.

And while you may be primarily focusing on one person, you never forget how interconnected the world is.
You try to respect and understand those you have differences with. 


---------------------------------------


Mmm... I wonder if there is Spiritual number that tells you that you are a devious person, that you are on a path that will make you a notorious jewel theif and in your notoriety you will be sought by Hollywood paparazzi who will pay you millions for the inside story?


----------



## stargazer (Mar 12, 2009)

Your Spiritual Number is Seven

You bring knowledge and wisdom into people's lives.
You are an expert in many fields, and you give excellent advice.

Right now, your life is about perfecting your skill set.
You are almost a virtuoso at the thing you love best. With some practice, you'll get there.

You are highly intelligent and intellectual. You have profound analytical skills.
But you also have the soul of an artist. You long to create.


----------

